# nissan skyline for sale-cheap price



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

hello, anybody know were i could get a nissan skyline for sale cheap, perhaps in the united states or from somebody in who is trustworthy that would ship it to the u.s. for cheap i would really appreciate it. THANKS

any skyline will do.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

cheap and skyline in the same sentence? dont see those words together very often


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I really don't think we should take that question seriously.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

nismo u have PM


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

man my fault i didint mean it like that you know i love nissans till death i would never say something stupid. you feel me!


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

Nissan GTR????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA, just playing its ok i guess. HA


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

Dude who is even talking to you sweet3rdgen with that nissan maxima GTR HA HA HA !!! for you info duma$$ i am willing to pay cash dinero, money if your messed up form the head you heard this goes for all of you im paying cash alright......................


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

and what i meant about that 2nd message i left was that GTR's are to expensive i rather take a r32 or r33 gtr ro all the GT's. OK,........................................


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

and yes celm i got your message send me some pics at my e-mail alright.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Is all of that really necessary? Dude you made a statement that, by your own admission, was kind of silly. I did not insult you. If you took it that way, I apologize. Would you take that question as a serious one if someone else made it?

Why feel the need to insult me or my car? You don't like what I have done? Cool, it's your view, I respect that. But is there really a need for all of that?


----------



## jbbons25 (Jan 10, 2006)

What would you guys say would be the average price to get one (meaning getting the car and possibly getting it shipped)? I'm interested of getting one but don't know if it would be worth it.


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

jbbons25 said:


> What would you guys say would be the average price to get one (meaning getting the car and possibly getting it shipped)? I'm interested of getting one but don't know if it would be worth it.



Just go to www.sky-kit.com and take a look at your options. If you want a skyline and you don't want to pay too much, they are your best bet. The best part about dealing with them is that they do NOT sell sh*tty cars. And before a certain "know it all" comes on here slandering them, they are the real deal. Ask me how I know!


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

yeah sweet3rdgen i feel you my bad. your cars cool by the way i didint mean what i said . please accept my apologizes.


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

ok look i found a skyline gtr r32 on sale at sky-kit.com, but the thing i need to see more pictures cause all i could see is the bumper. and also has any of you had any expireance with them or talked to them about shipping. because im not looking to get screwed here you kow what i mean. 

another question whats the difference between a GTT and a GTR because i always thought one was slower then the other . are GTT skylines as good as GTR.


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

dude 3rdgen were the hell do you live i mean all them bada$$$(sorry) cars i saww in the car domain site dude i love to have seen what youve seen i mean specially that enzo and nsx holly snap!!!!

yeah real small car show "right".

(sorry its off the topic)


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ok, im gonna put it this way. if you want to find a skyline for cheap, forget about it. thats not gonna happen. it sounds like you haven't done any research on this, so you should probably hit up google. the prices that these sites show are just for the car. you also have to get it legalized, which isn't exactly cheap. i talked to someone who had a R33 GTS, and it cost him $30,000 for everything. then he was paying $1600 every 6 months on insurance. its not as simple as you think it is to own one.


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

i saw other skylines in the site for sale in the skyline posts about someone selling a skyline so i went to the web site and found two skyline i liked for $7,000 both and 9,000 shipped to chicago, illinois i talked to a guy and said everything encluding shipping wouldd come out to be $15,000 but do you think hes truswworthy because im not looking to get screwed with that kind of money, you know what i mean


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

heres the web site so you guys can check it out alright. and tell me what you think THANKS 
http://www18.ocn.ne.jp/~mamiana/inventory-nissan.html


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Nizmo, first your apology is accepted and appreciated. Now that that is behind us, Thanx for the nice words.

The show you asked about was only about 45 cars. Most are from the Madison area, and a few from south of here. It surprises me sometimes the amount of really incredible rides we have around here. The exotic show was supposed to be a little bigger but there was a storm between here and Chicago (and a show the next day in Chicago) that kept people from making the trip up. The charity show the next day was around 100 cars and I had to compete with two other area shows. I figure those numbers aren't bad for first year events.

I have another show coming up on October 1st that we are hosting in cooperation with a local dealership. we had a "Vette Fest" earlier this year that brought in over 200 cars.

I plan on doing both shows again next year and hope to pick a less busy weekend. I am hoping to add more shows to the calander next year as well. Anyone in the southern Wisconsin area looking for a location let me know. I work at Quaker Steak and Lube here and we enjoy having shows.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

As for your question on the difference between GTT and GTR. I think maybe you meant GTS-T? 

I am probably wrong here, and someone please correct me if I am, but I think the GTS-T is a four door Skyline with a 280(rated)hp turbo'd RB25 (in the R32) or RB26 (in the R33 & R34) and the GTR is 2 door Skyline with the 280(rated)hp RB engine, Brembos, a more sport tuned suspension, and the 4 wheel steering. There is also the GTR V-spec with a 400hp RB.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Here are the most popular models below. 

R32 GTS-t (217bhp) RB20det engine , hicas
R32 GTR (280BHP officially but always more) rb26dett engine, hicas
R32 GTR V-spec (same power as normal GTR) (as above bhp) rb26dett engine , hicas

R33 GTS-t (250bhp) rb25det engine, hicas. Came in 2 door and 4
R33 GTR (280bhp officially but always more) rb26dett engine, hicas
R33 GTR V-spec (same power as normal GTR) (as above bhp) rb26dett engine, hicas
R33 GTR 400R (400bhp model), hicas
R33 GTR LM LTD (only available in blue, different wheels and body styling)rb26dett engine, hicas

R34 GTT (280bhp neo engine) rb25det neo engine, hicas, came in 2 and 4 door
R34 GTR (same power as other gtr) rb26dett engine, hicas


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

cool, thanks for correcting me and informing us all. The only GTS' I have seen have been 4 doors, and the only V-spec I have seen was 400hp.

By your descriptions, what is the real difference between the V-spec and the "base" GTR?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Does the GTS-T also have the ATTESSA all-wheel drive system or is that exclusive to the GTR?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

sweet3rdgen said:


> Does the GTS-T also have the ATTESSA all-wheel drive system or is that exclusive to the GTR?


that is the GTR only.


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

So by your discription is the R32 GTS-T any good its worth paying all that money for one.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

i personally would not own one as the r32 gts-t has the under powered rb20det engine. Although tunable to a degree not many parts available for them etc.

Either get an R32 gtr or 33 gts-t as these are much better than the 32 gts-t


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

But how mauch are the R32 GTR and the R33 gts-t what prices do they range from.


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

Go to www.sky-kit.com . Prices and pics are there for you to enjoy! Hell, even a request form making it almost retard proof.


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

Your calling me a retard !!!!!!


----------



## dubdisshyt (Jul 24, 2006)

> then he was paying $1600 every 6 months on insurance


Thats rediculous for insurance...i was looking to get a 1995 GTS-T last week, called up gieco or however you spell it, and because they consider skylines as Gray Book Vehicles, they based the insurance price on how much i was paying for the vehicle...i told them $20,000 and he said $575 every 6 mo for full coverage! thats with only being 21 AND having 1 speeding ticket withing the last 3 years (about to drop off though)


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

nizmo_raceing said:


> Your calling me a retard !!!!!!


LOL....no sir, I was merely making a statement in relation to how easy it is for one to become aware of what they are getting into. The website is very user friendly and the request form there makes it that much simpler. Enjoy!


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Man, that is a beautiful side view of an R33. Is it yours?


----------



## Cryptopsy (Sep 24, 2006)

I vote Nizmo_Raceing for the biggest retard of the year.


----------



## devin722 (Jul 16, 2007)

nizmo_raceing said:


> ok look i found a skyline gtr r32 on sale at sky-kit.com, but the thing i need to see more pictures cause all i could see is the bumper. and also has any of you had any expireance with them or talked to them about shipping. because im not looking to get screwed here you kow what i mean.
> 
> another question whats the difference between a GTT and a GTR because i always thought one was slower then the other . are GTT skylines as good as GTR.



hey NIZMO_RACEING , go to japan-partner.com, IMPORT FROM JAPAN, R32 GTS-T ABOUT 3-4 GRAND PLUS ANOTHER 4-6 GRAND FOR SHIPPING, about 10 g. includes de-registration and english translation for the de-registration and other papers that is stated on the website

r33 about and around the same price but r34 is still like 40-50 g


----------



## devin722 (Jul 16, 2007)

nizmo_raceing said:


> ok look i found a skyline gtr r32 on sale at sky-kit.com, but the thing i need to see more pictures cause all i could see is the bumper. and also has any of you had any expireance with them or talked to them about shipping. because im not looking to get screwed here you kow what i mean.
> 
> another question whats the difference between a GTT and a GTR because i always thought one was slower then the other . are GTT skylines as good as GTR.



and depending on your state law of inspecting then you would have to pay for that, in my case i dont cuz we dont have inspection in oklahoma


----------



## Skylinefan477 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nizmo you are the dumbest person on this whole website stop asking dumb questions figure this shit out on your own like a real man stop waisting are time with stupid post


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

Skylinefan477 said:


> Nizmo you are the dumbest person on this whole website stop asking dumb questions figure this shit out on your own like a real man stop waisting are time with stupid post


LOL

you do realise that you have made yourself look stupid as well...

your first post on the site, and its in a thread thats over 2yrs old...


----------



## Skylinefan477 (Apr 2, 2009)

hey buddy you went on the post after 2 years too haha


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

Skylinefan477 said:


> hey buddy you went on the post after 2 years too haha


but you see my post is in reference to your stupidity...

where as your post was telling someone they are dumb after 2 yrs of it being around... and now trying to save yourself makes yourself look even more foolish...

espeically since you had to edit your one line attempted come back


----------



## Gryphon_D1 (Apr 26, 2009)

I've already read the comments on people being stupid, but I'm going to post this anyway since it appears people are READING IT! lol I am looking for a PRIME canidate to be my street racer / drifter. I will also be driving it on a SEMI daily basis. I really like the look of the Skyline as well as the Silva. I live in Oklahoma and am looking to purchase one. First off, can anyone give me some information on these two cars? pro's and con's. And perhaps OTHER suggestions since you know what I am looking for. I am not looking to spend A FORTUNE, but I also realize that they are CHEAP. Just looking for a little guidance and opinions.

Thanks in advance,

Gryphon


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

gryphon you could have started your own thread, but i can give you some advice...

if you want a skyline buy one already landed...

if you want a silva buy a 240sx and convert it...

as for information on these 2 cars.... thats a very broad question... need to widdle it down some... but really start a thread, there is no reason to bump these old threads


----------



## Gryphon_D1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Shadao. 

I have Created a new thread at:

http://www.nissanforums.com/nissan-...ilva-daily-driver-street-rod.html#post1266131


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

come to Montreal. You can pick up Skylines for like 7 grand CANADIAN


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

Dan9 said:


> come to Montreal. You can pick up Skylines for like 7 grand CANADIAN


ya and for 7000 they are junk boxes that have been beaten on..... and there is a high possiblity you wouldnt be able to register it in the USA...


----------



## MSXP11 (Jul 21, 2011)

nizmo racing to answer you question about GTR and GTT, there is no GTT. It's actually GTS. Basically a GTS is RWD and the GTR is AWD. that's the main difference. Also there are a few issues your going to run into with trying to buy a skyline living in the states. Back in 05 or 06 a company called Motorex was allegedly doing some really shady paperwork and got into some trouble with the government so they put a squeeze, so to speak, on what cars could be imported in from Japan. Now the only Skyline you can get from Japan is the 96-98 R33 GTS/GTR. Before this happened hella people brought R32, R33, and mostly R34 skylines in from Japan. So with that being said if you want to piss away a lot of money, $60,000-$100,000 depending on year, model, mods, etc. you can buy one of those Skylines. If you decide to buy one from Japan and get it sent over it is going to be cheaper but it's a massive pain in the A$$. The US has safety standards and emissions that are more strict than Japan so there are gonna be some things you have to change on the vehicle once you get it into the states before you can register it and be able to drive it, like the windshield, exhaust, guages(Japan does KPH) just to name a few. So basically it's either get ripped off by somebody because they know you want that Skyline real bad, or go through a ridiculous paperwork/legal process. If you have any questions let me know


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey nizmo, Check out this webiste. It sells nissan skyline for cheaper price. You can contact them for further info.
www.carsales.com


----------

